
IRS SSL problems - heyyeverybody
https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof-efp/start.do;jsessionid=vNun6wfS+l+xKLt39TSDaOfF
======
heyyeverybody
It appears to only give you a warning when using Windows, Chrome, and on a
desktop. Says they are using SHA1 and RSA.

